
Advice for Entrepreneurs Entering “Small Business Puberty” - JaneKCall
https://hightouch.co/small-business-puberty-remembering-who-you-are-where-you-belong-and-finding-your-people/
======
JaneKCall
Many young, small businesses try to cast as wide a net as possible across
markets--making it easy to forget the original mission. It's called "small
business puberty," and this entrepreneur offers advice for coming out on the
other side better than you went in.

